# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Utrogestan

## Pepina

Hi,cure!!

Danas sam dobila svoj nalaz progesterona,koji izgleda baš i nije neki hit-20.36 nmol/l(u lutealnoj fazi 5.3-86)..uglavnom,moj ginić kaže da sljedeći ciklus počnem piti utrogestan od 100 mg i to 2 puta dnevno.Trebam ga poćeti piti 2.dpo,pa nakon 15-ak dana vaditi beta hcg.Ako sam T,nastavljam ga piti,a ako nisam,prestajem.
E,sad napokon moje pitanje:da li neka od vas ima iskustva s pijenjem istog i kako ga podnosite?Imate li puno nuspojava i kakvih?Malo sam u dilemi jer je to ipak uzimanje hormona...?

Hvala vam na odgovoru unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Bolja je iskoristivost progesterona ako ga se uzima vaginalno (potvrdilo mi nekoliko lijecnika), a onda nema ni nuspojava poput umora i sl.

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam pila dabroston (nisam sigurna, ali mislim da je i jedno i drugo "umjetni" progesteron) 10 dana radi izostanka M i O, i nisam primjetila nikakve nuspojave! Nadam se da sljedeće utrić nećeš smjeti piti   :Razz:

----------


## Isabel

Sorry, greška! :Embarassed:   nadam se da češ utriće nastaviti piti   :Razz:

----------


## Indi

*Lucija Ellen*, a ja sam baš čila da je kad se pije jer kad ga se stvalja vaginalano dio ipak iscuri, ali može biti...

Ja sam ga pila i prvi-drugi dan mi je bilo kao da se vozim na brodu, a kasnije sasvim u redu. S obzirom da ti je nizak, samo ga ti pij jer ako nema dovoljno progesterona, a dođe do plodnje, veća je vjerojatnost  da se bebica neće održati jer se žuto tijelo neće moći dobro razviti. Naravno, želim ti da do toga ne dođe i da ostaneš trudna i da imaš školsku trudnoću.  :Heart:

----------


## mikonja

ja ga već tjedan dana stavljam vaginalno ali zbog održavanja trudnoće....nemam nikakvih simptoma..

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja ga već tjedan dana stavljam vaginalno ali zbog održavanja trudnoće....nemam nikakvih simptoma..


meni ga je doktor dao po defaultu kad sam zatrudnila (doduse mozda zato jer je bio visoki tjedan trud a jos se nije culo srce). Isto sam uzimala vaginalno i bez problema, osim sta je bila neka nestašica tada.

----------


## khaa

ja ga uzimam od prvog dana trudnoće, prvo tromjesečje 3x2 vaginalno, a sad u nastavku pijem 1x2 svaku večer. nuspojava nemam nikakvih

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> *Lucija Ellen*, a ja sam baš čila da je kad se pije jer kad ga se stvalja vaginalano dio ipak iscuri, ali može biti...


 Evo citiram dr. Harni:



> Utrogestan kapsule mozete uzimati kako oralno tako i vaginalno, no ogromna je razlika u metabolizmu didrogesterona (aktivni sastojak Utrogestana) nakon oralnog u odnosu na vaginalno uzimanje. Prilikom vaginalne primjene lijeka, najvisa koncentracija didrogesterona se postize upravo u "ciljnim" organima, prije svega maternici. Nakon oralnog uzimanja lijeka, didrogesteron podlijeze tzv. "first-pass" efektu, odnosno nakon resorpcije iz crijeva prvo prolazi kroz jetru gdje se metabolizira, i tek potom dosize ciljne organe, gdje je djelotvorna koncentracija lijeka niza nego kod vaginalne aplikacije.


link na cijelu temu

----------


## Pepina

Uh,sad ste mi dale za misliti...ne znam više da li da ga uzimam oralno ili vaginalno;po ovome svemu izgleda da je vaginalno bolje.Jer,meni se već sad,pri ovoj razini progesterona spava i zijeva po cijele dane,a kad su ovako tmurni dani kao ovih dana,onda pogotovo.A imam i malo niži tlak,tako da ću vjerojatno biti neupotrebljiva ako počnem ovo piti  :Grin:  .

Svakako,hvala vam na odgovorima.Mene je najviše brinulo da li ima nuspojava tipa naticanje,loše stanje organizma itd.A,ništa,bar ću se naspavati!Valjda neću prespavati i plodne dane  :Grin:

----------


## Indi

*Lucija Ellen* hvala. Nije da sam bila nevjerni Toma, samo sam ja imala drugačiju informaciju. 

*Pepina*, ako možeš birati, onda ti je bolje stavljati ga vaginalno i ne samo radi bolje apsorbacije, nego su i nuspojave skoro nikakve u odnosu na oralnu primjenu.

----------


## Pepina

Pa,ne znam da li mogu birati;ginć mi je rekao 2*1 dnevno,a ove koje sam kupila su i za oralno i za vaginalno....imam još 2-3 tjedna dok ne počnem ih uzimati,pa ću valjda dotle skužiti kako da ih uzimam.  :Smile:  
Sad sam u fazi (ne)išćekivanja M  :Mad:

----------


## crvic

i ja sam jedna od onih kojima je 21DC progesteron cak 16,3, strasno! 
meni su isto rekli da je bolje vaginalno ga koristiti jer se vise toga "uhvati" na prvavim mjestima. i ja cu poceti uzimati dodatno progesteron od sljedeceg ciklusa, vaginalno.   :Smile:

----------


## Pepina

*crvić*,mislim da nam je slično...,ma uzet ću ga i ja vaginalno,inače ću stvarno usnuti zimski sam  :Laughing:  .I jutros,uz ovako relativno nizak progesteron  sam jedva oči otvorila..

----------


## Pepina

sorry,*crvic*,a ne crvić,malo sam brzopleta  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvic

> sorry,*crvic*,a ne crvić,malo sam brzopleta


pepina, dobro si napisala, crvić, samo ja jako rijetko koristim slova s kvacicom.   :Love:

----------


## wonderwoman

Pepina, meni je doc rekao da ga uzimam oralno, ali sam ga dosta lose podnosila. (Doduse, ja sam uzimala jako veliku dozu 700mg dnevno). Poslije par dana sam ga pitala mogu li ga uzimati vaginalno jer sam i ja cula da su nuspojave manje, ali mi je taj doc rekao da nije isto. Vaginalno je bolje za trudnice i sl. jer usprjecava otvaranje, a kad je hormonalni balans u pitanju, da je puno bolje uzimati ga oralno.... Tako da mislim da bi trebala provjeriti jos jednom prije nego odlucis promijeniti doktorove upute. Sretno!

----------


## Pepina

Hvala ti *ww* na ovom upozorenju,dobro da si mi rekla,sad ću se definitivno raspitati prije kod doka.Ja doduše moram uzimati 200 g dnevno,ali tko zna kako ću podnositi...  :Razz:

----------


## Sandrij2

Ja sam mislila nakon ove O stavljati utriće, čak sam ih i kupila... No, odustala sam, jer ovaj ciklus trebam ponoviti progesteron, pa sam pomislila da mi onda neće biti vjerodostojan nalaz. Ne znam jesam li u pravu?

----------


## Pepina

*sandrij*,mislim da ne bi trebala ih stavljati prije,jer ti nalaz neće biti ispravan,ali ja bi se svakako o tome prije konzultirala s ginekologom,na tvome mjestu,da budem sigurna.  :Love:

----------


## stelerina

i ja razmisljam da ovaj ciklus krenem s utrićima. Idem kod gin kad dobijem M pa cu ga priupitat za njih...

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam u luteinskoj fazi i danas krećem s utrićima. Mislim da je bolje iskoristivost vaginalno, i manje su nuspojave, ali *pepina* u slučaju krvarenja bolje je oralno.

----------


## stelerina

jos me nesto zanima... 

kako koristimo Vitex za smanjenje prolaktina dali ima nesto slicno isto na biljnoj bazi za povecanje progesterona  :?

----------


## crvic

neki dan sam saznala za med, ne znam da li smijem reklamirati, jednog dr kemije, mislim da je kemicar, i koji je jako uspjesan u lijecenju niskog progesterona, a i ne samo njega.
danas sam ga zvala pa mi je rekao da dodjem sutra do njega kako bi mi dao med. on garantira regulaciju progesterona u roku tri mjeseca, kod mene ce to ici malo duze jer sam alergicna na pelud   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja se bas veselim i nadam se da ce i moj progesteron narasti; danas sam opet vadila krv i nalazi su mi sutra gotovi tako da mu mogu doci s friskim podacima.

----------


## stelerina

e to bi i ja probala, mislim da med ne moze skoditi   :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

OT
*crvic* kad nam se vraćaš na listu? Kad središ hormone??

----------


## crvic

> OT
> *crvic* kad nam se vraćaš na listu? Kad središ hormone??


rene,   :Kiss:  , nadam se da cu vam se uskoro pridruziti! to iskreno zelim, stovise, zudim za druzenjem s vama   :Love: 

radila sam neke pretrage pa cekam sve nalaze kako bih ih odnjela svojem ginekologu da mogu opusteno krenuti u novu trudnocu, nadam se ovoga puta uspjesnu! treca sreca   :Smile:

----------


## crvic

ah, moram se malo pojadati, prosli mjesec progesteron 16,3, a ovaj 15,0
 :Crying or Very sad:  
no, danas idem po med pa ga pocinjem papati

----------


## stelerina

*crvic*  :Love:  napravit ce utrici i med svoje   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sandrij2

> ah, moram se malo pojadati, prosli mjesec progesteron 16,3, a ovaj 15,0


Jesi bila s tim nalazom kod doc? To ćeš riješiti utrićima bez problema. Neću ti ja pametovati, ali obavezno odi, reci da planiraš T (što vjerojatno zna) i nakon O stavljaj utriće.

----------


## crvic

zvala sam svojeg doc-a, sada cekam jos nalaze kariograma i cervikalne briseve pa cu po utrice i u akciju  :D

----------


## crvic

*sandrij* tek sada sam vidjela da si trudna  :D  :D  :D  cestitam ti, od srca!!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## marijana28

crvic može pp o tom medu detaljnije

----------


## Sandrij2

> *sandrij* tek sada sam vidjela da si trudna  :D  :D  :D  cestitam ti, od srca!!!!!!


Hvala, *crvic*! Nadam se da ću i ja tebi brzo uzvratiti čestitke!   :Love:

----------


## pirica

kako vi   :Preskace uze:   kad stavljate utrogestan?

----------


## enya22

On se apsorbira za cca. pola sata, pa tempiramo   :Preskace uze:  prije stavljanja, odnosno negdje izmedu...

----------


## imported_Anćica

Sad tek ništa ne razumijem , pa koji se onda uopće rezultat progesterona  smatra normalnim ako je ipak nalaz u referentim granicama  :? 





> Danas sam dobila svoj nalaz progesterona,koji izgleda baš i nije neki hit-20.36 nmol/l(u lutealnoj fazi 5.3-86)..uglavnom,moj ginić kaže da sljedeći ciklus počnem piti utrogestan od 100 mg i to 2 puta dnevno.


Po Pepininim nalazim moj je onda progesteron isto nizak a nikad mi nisu ništa prepisali  :/ 
Prošla sam HCOSY i nalaz je bio uredan, oba prohodna , ciklus na 28 dana ..dobro u zadnje vrijeme šteka na 32  ....", MM Ok , beštija nemam , trudnoće nema 4 godine .
Ovulaciju potvrdili folikulometrijom , ali nikad nisu vidjeli stanje žutog tjela , niti potvrdili njegovo postojanje ...

Niti uopće znam u kakvom je stanju  žuto tjelo ... a bila milion put na UZV
Ono što mene sad znanima , da li žena može imati urednu ovulaciju , a da se žuto tjelo kasnije ne pojavi ili da bude lošije kvalitete?
Pa zato nema trudnoće  ili ?

Kako prolaktin utjeće na progesteron ....jer i on mi je malo povišen ,u biti prelazi zadnju decimalu na refer. vrijedn.  ali isto su rekli ne treba ništa ????

----------


## crvic

*ancica* ja sam bila sa svojim nalazima kod svojeg socijalnog doktora koji mi je rekao kako je progesteron nizak, a onda sam dosla kod ginekologa koji me "prati" vec duze vrijeme i on mi je rekao da mi je progesteron u redu  :?  
mene je to zacudilo, ali ipak vjerujem, u biti, i dalje vjerujem kako mi je progesteron prenizak! 
ja sada koristim med za podizanje progesterona i nadam se da ce mi nalazi vec ovaj mjesec biti bolji! 
zelim ti, vec ovaj mjesec veliki *+* 
 :Love:

----------


## dora13

stelerina, vitex se koristi za smanjenje prolaktina, to utječe ujedno i na kvalitetu ovulacije, pa čim ti je ovulacija bolja ti se odmah i progesteron podigne!
a recite vi mene, o kakvom je to točno medu riječ???  :?

----------


## Pepina

*anćice*,ja sam u međuvremenu imala biokem.T,a ovaj ginekolog koji mi je rekao da moram uzimati Utrogestan me malo razočarao.Tako da samotišla kod drugog ginekologa,koji je 100 puta bolji i on je poludio kad je vidio da mi ovaj propisuje Utriće nako samo jednog nalaza.Kao,to treba pratiti ciklički,pa onda možda.Također ja rekao da taj moj nalaz ne znači da mi u trudnoći ne naraste dovoljno progesteron(ja ga nisam provjeravala u doba dok sam još bila T).Tako da ne možemo znati kakav je u T:Uglavnom,ovaj moj ginić kaže da je progest. krivac za samo oko 10% pobačaja,a za moju biokem.T nije sigurno kriv moja razina progest. i da ja,pogotovo u roku ovog i sljedećeg ciklusa ne uzimam nikakav Utrogestan.Tako da,eto on ne misli da mi išta treba;rekao je da bi mi on eventualno dao da ga uzimam kad budem opet trudna(kako to lijepo zvuči-opet trudna  :Smile:  )
Eto,izgleda da ta razina prog. ipak nije toliko preniska.Ja sam se spasila da ne moram uzimati Utriće,jer sam ihe se dobrano nakljukala sada kad se pokušavalo nešto spasiti od moje T.

Ali,ako postoji mogućnost da mi taj med malo povisi prog.-rado bih i ja probala,pa *crvic*,draga,ako ti nije problem da malo napišeš o tome...koji med,koliko...?Hvala ti unaprijed   :Love:

----------


## crvic

za med sam saznala od svoje rodjakinje koja je imala povisen prolaktin i snizen progesteron. ona ga je uzimala tri mjeseca i sada su joj svi nalazi i vise nego dobri.  :D 
njoj je trebalo tri mjeseca, nekima treba vise, drugima manje. meni je dr rekao da ga uzimam mjesec dana i da nakon toga napravim kontrolu hormona da vidimo da li se treba pojacavati doza ili je pogodjena mjera bas za mene. od cega je med, ne znam, kojih sastojaka ima, isto ne znam, ali znam da je kontroliran na agronosmkom fakultetu, a ja sam taj fax pohadjala, pa znam da je sve 100% prirodno. tako da ga ja konzumiram vec nekoliko dana, u srijedu ce biti tocno tjedan dana.
mogu vam poslati pp s brojem telefona i imenom dr-a ciji je med.
e da, ja sam alergicna na pelud, super sam agronom   :Embarassed:  , tako da je moj med bez peludi i nesto je slabiji od ostalih jer je pelud isto jako bitna stavka.
nadam se da nisam nista izostavila. jedva cekam 21DC da prekontroliram progesteron.

----------


## dora13

crvic, molim podatke na pm!!  :D

----------


## Pepina

*crvic*,nadam se da se i ja mogu ogrebati za podatke na pp  :Kiss:

----------


## Pepina

*crvic*,hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## bak

drage moje recite mi sto se radi kada je endometrij slabasan? negdje sam procitala da je dobar caj od vrkute u kombinaciji sa andolom,...
prihvacam sve vase savjete  ako ste imale slicne probleme-a pomoglo je!!!!

----------


## Suzzy

> drage moje recite mi sto se radi kada je endometrij slabasan? negdje sam procitala da je dobar caj od vrkute u kombinaciji sa andolom,...
> prihvacam sve vase savjete  ako ste imale slicne probleme-a pomoglo je!!!!


Znam da su neke cure jele ananas

----------


## pirica

da li vas od utrogestana bole sise? meni je za poludit, ne mogu  leć na trbuh!

----------


## Pepina

> bak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> drage moje recite mi sto se radi kada je endometrij slabasan? negdje sam procitala da je dobar caj od vrkute u kombinaciji sa andolom,...
> prihvacam sve vase savjete  ako ste imale slicne probleme-a pomoglo je!!!!
> 
> 
> Znam da su neke cure jele ananas


Meni se čini da treba piti sok od ananasa,a ne jesti ga,ali nisam sigurna,nek me ispravi netko tko zna točno :/

----------


## Betty

> da li vas od utrogestana bole sise? meni je za poludit, ne mogu  leć na trbuh!


Daaaaaa

A sto se tice ananasa , neke su jele , ja sam pila jer sam procitala da ananas preradom izgubi enzim koji u vecim kolicinama dovodi do pojacanih kontrakcija materice i pobacaja . Taj ciklus mi je endometrij bio zdebljan sto je potvrdila i obilna M puna debelih komada endometrija

----------


## Pepina

Ma,znala sam ja da će *betty* znati,ona nam ovdje uz pujicu dođe nešto kao dežurni ginekolog  :Wink:

----------


## pujica

je, zato mi se i doktor vec smije kad mu prosipam sve strucne termine   :Grin:

----------


## Demi

hm, meni je prije 2 godine progesteron bio samo 0.5 21. DC. , pa pošto nemam ovulacije, dok. mi je davala utrosestane i klomifen, to mi nije pomoglo da ostanem trudna,...inace su mi ostali hormoni normali....zanimljivo je da mi je drugi doktor reko  u čudjenju da zasto mi je predhodni dok. davao utrogestan!  
Sad imam novog doktora i dao mi da pijem Diane 35....
a da ja opet idem na kontrolu progesterona, da vidim dal se kaj promjenilo nakon uzimanja utrogestana?
ma totalno sam zbunjena, ne znam kaj da si vise mislim, i kome da vjerujem.

----------


## Pepina

*zabrinuta*,da,tako je i meni bilo-jedan doktor,kojemu ne vjerujem,pa ga mijenjam s drugim,mi je rkao da moram uzimati Utrogestan,a ovaj novi da ne moram.Ali,hvala Bogu,ovaj novi je super,pa mi je rekao da dođem k njemu kroz 2 ciklusa u drugoj fazi ciklusa da on vidi po uzv i prema nalazima da li mi stvarno treba nadopuna progesteronu...eto,tako je to-svaki dok ima svoje mišljenje-bitno je pronači onog koji zna dovoljno.  :Smile:

----------


## Demi

da, ali svaki od doktora je uvjeren da on / ona  zna najbolje...i d kok ja shvatim da mozda doticni i ne zna najbolje....prolazi vrijeme...
nego, Pepina, ta su kod tebe do sad utanovili, u čemu je problem?

----------


## ina*

danas treci dan uzimam utrogestan 2x1, i mogu reci da
mi je sinoc bilo grozno, kao da mi je neki teski poklopac
pao na oci, snizio mi tlak, nisam mogla stajati na nogama,
pa sam nazvala doc danas, kaze da probam vaginalno, da je to cak bolje
i danas se osjecam dobro   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

ina* ja ga koristim vaginalno (3x2) i nemam nikakvih nuspojava osim bolnig grudi, čak mi se ni stomak ne napuše pred M.

----------


## borka

Pozdrav!
Evo i ja sam danas vadila progesteron i moram priznati da sam dosta nesretna zbog nalaza. Referentne vrijednosti u luteinskoj fazi od 5,3 do 86,0 a ja imam 5,9  :Sad:  
U srijedu idem kod ginekologa, to će mi biti  novi ginekolog, idem kod njega na preporuku, nadam se da je samo taj nizak progesteron razlog zbog kojeg ne mogu ostati trudna, jer drugo je sve o.k., papa i brisevi.
Ah, baš me je pogodio ovaj nalaz, bez obzira što sam sumnjala na to, jer mi je biviš ginekolog prije 2 mjeseca natuknuo da bi to mogao biti problem, ali me nije poslao vaditi hormone, ovo sam obavila na svoju ruku. Da mi nije foruma, pola toga ne bih znala.

----------


## ZO

Kod mene je slučaj da sam išla vaditi progesteron 22 dana ciklusa. On bi se trebao vaditi 7 dana nakon ovulacije. No s obzirom da meni nisu redovite i da još uvijek nisam dobila, a sad mi je 43 dan ciklusa nema šanse ni da sam imala ovulaciju 14 ili 15 dan ciklusa pa ne mogu ni gledati vrijednosti za luteinsku fazu nego folikulinsku, a meni je vrijednost 3.0 - barem ja to nekako tako shvaćam... možda je nešto slično kod tebe...

----------


## Jolly

na terapiji sam klomid/utrogestan 

Utrogestan pijem 2x1 i ima širok spektar nuspojava: od prvih par mi se vrtilo, ajd to je sada prošlo, bradavice me bole čim 1. popijem, lijepo spavam, piški mi se dosta, stravično sam gladana od njega, i zapadam u depresiju od njega. E, da, i menga mi je kasnila 3 dana prošli ciklus (ne moram vam pričati kako sam se nadala +)

----------


## dora13

jolly, neznam kaj je to, al kliknem na link za fefe u tvom potpisu pa se pojavi moj graf?!  :?

----------


## Jolly

> jolly, neznam kaj je to, al kliknem na link za fefe u tvom potpisu pa se pojavi moj graf?!  :?


Svejedno na mome grafu imaš za vidjeti samo vrijeme (oko) ovulacije. Poslije ne mjerim, samo se živciram i strepim

----------


## Jolly

> jolly, neznam kaj je to, al kliknem na link za fefe u tvom potpisu pa se pojavi moj graf?!  :?


Svejedno na mome grafu imaš za vidjeti samo vrijeme (oko) ovulacije. Poslije ne mjerim, samo se živciram i strepim

----------


## dora13

jolly, ali svejedno ne kužim zašto se pojavljuje moj graf kod tebe????

----------


## Betty

> jolly, ali svejedno ne kužim zašto se pojavljuje moj graf kod tebe????


 ne valja joj link , svakoj od nas otvara  svoj graf . Ja kad kliknem vidim moj graf  , a ne Dorin npr. 
Treba otici na *Sharing* ,*Home Page Set Up* , i kopirati adresu  sa *Your Charting Home Page Web Address*: 
To je link za njen chart .

----------


## gejsha

zato sto nije stavila dobar link.. procitaj si tu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50

malo kak su meni objasnjavali..   :Kiss:

----------


## borka

Pozdrav!
Evo ja sam ovaj mjesec dobila uputu da koristim utrogestan. Naime vec 2 ciklusa sam na klomifenima, a zadnja 3 ciklusa imam spotting koji traje 3-4 dana, u prijašnjim nalazima mi je progesteron bio jako nizak, no to je također moglo značiti da nemam ovulaciju, što se pokazalo i točno.

E sada zašto sam zbunjena, naime prošli tjedan sam išla zadnji put na uzv/folikulometriju i nije bilo mojeg doca, nego ga je mijenjala druga doktorica. S obzirom da mi u papirima piše da ću početi koristiti utrogestan, ona me je pitala da li mi je doktor rekao kako ću ga koristiti, ja sam rekla da nije, a ona mi je napisala 3x2 tablete vaginalno. Znači 6 tableta dnevno! Meni se je to činilo jako puno, također i u apoteci je žena pitala jesam li sigurna da je to dobra doza :?  

Eto ja se sada pitam nije li to malo previsoka doza? Ima li netko slično iskustvo?

----------


## Betty

Ne znam draga , to je doza za trudnice kod preijeteceg pobacaja .
Mislim da bi to trebala provjeriti .
2x1 10-15 dana se u glavnom prepisuje kod spottinga  , nekad 3x1 u  MPO .. 

ili 3x1 5 dana se uglavnom prepisuje ako je ciklus anovulatoran pa da se podstakne krvarenje .
Ipak ti to provjeri  :/ Ne znam , nisam sigurna .. mozda ce neka cura bolje znati , meni je to nekako puno

----------


## pirica

ja koristim 3x2 za spotting jer kada uzimam manje doze spotting imam i s utrićima

----------


## Betty

> ja koristim 3x2 za spotting jer kada uzimam manje doze spotting imam i s utrićima


Eto vidis , nisam to znala .
Jesu li utrici slabiji od dabrostona ili je to u principu isto ? :?

----------


## pirica

pa utrići su 100 mg,a dabrostoni 10mg, ja sam probala i s dabrostonima ali sam imala s dabrostonima uredan spotting ko da ih uopče ne pijem

----------


## Betty

> pa utrići su 100 mg,a dabrostoni 10mg, ja sam probala i s dabrostonima *ali sam imala s dabrostonima uredan spotting ko da ih uopče ne pijem*


u hebote , ja sam sa " endometrilom " koji je manja doza od dabrostona uspjela rijesiti spotting . Bas zeznuto ...

Evo zagrljaj draga   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

> pa utrići su 100 mg,a dabrostoni 10mg, ja sam probala i s dabrostonima ali sam imala s dabrostonima uredan spotting ko da ih uopče ne pijem


Ne može se uspoređivati doza kad nije riječ o istom lijeku.

----------


## borka

Evo provjerila sam sa doktoricom, rekla mi je da ipak uzimam 3x2 tablete. Napomenula je da bih mogla uzimati i 3X1, ali da ipak krenemo za vecom dozom, kaze ne može štetiti. 
Nego da li ste vi osjetile kao nekakav lagani pritisak u doljnjem dijelu trbuha kada ste koristile utrogestan. Ja ga uzimam samo vaginalno, evo danas će biti 3. dan da ga koristim, a od jučer osjećam lagani pritisak. Ne znam da li je to to utrogestana ili sam si opet nešto umisila :/

----------


## pirica

meni se uvijek javi pritisak ali tek tamo oko 6-7 dana uzimanja utrogestana

----------


## silvestra

Ovo mi se cini ipak malo drugacije od dabrostona Evo samo dio
UTROGESTAN 100mg

Terapijske indik
Oralna primjena
-pms
-zbog poremecaja ili izostanka ovulacije
-benigna mastopatija
-premenopauza
-hormonsko nadomjestno lijecenje menopauze

Vaginalna primjena
-nadomjestak peogesterona u insuficijenciji ovarija ili u zena bez funkcije ovarija u stanjima potpune deficijencije progesterona (programi donacije jajnih stanica)
-nadopuna luteinskoj fazi tijekom ciklusa in vitro fertilizacije (IVF)
-nadopuna luteinskoj fazi tijekom spontanih ili induciranih ciklusa, u slucaju smanjene plodnosti ili primarnog odnosno sekundarnog poremecaja funkcije jajnika, posebice kod poremecaja ovulacije,
-u slucaju prijeteceg pobacaja ili sprjecavanja opetovanih pobacaja zbog dokazane luteinske insuficijencije, sve do 12og tj trudnoce

Za sve ostale progesteronske indikacije, vaginalni put primjene je alternativa peroralnom u slucaju nuspojava uzrokovanih progesteronom (pospanost nakon peroralne primjene)

Mjere opreza

Vise od polovice spontanih pobacaja nastaje zbog genetskih komplikacija. Nadalje, infekcije ili mehanicki poremecaji mogu izazvati spontani pobacaj. Stoga bi jedini ucinak primjene progesterona bio odgoditi uklanjanje mrtvog jajasca (ili prekid trudnoce koja ne napreduje)
Primjenu progesterona valja ograniciti na slucajeve deficijencije zutog tjela
Utrogestan 100mg smije se uzimati samo u prvom tromjesecju trudnoce i to samo vaginalnim putem

Nuspojave
Oralna primjena
Katkad se mogu pojaviti pospanost ili vrtoglavica 1 do 3 sat od uzimanja Utrogestana. U tim slucajevima valja:

- smanjiti pojedinacnu dozu
- ili promjeniti redosljed uzimanja (prinjerice dnevnu dozu od 200mg uzeti jednokratno uvecer prije spavanja iza svih obroka)
- ili ljek primjeniti vaginalno
- skratiti cikluse ili vrijeme krvarenja
- ljecenje poceti kasnije u ciklusu (npr. poceti 19og dana ciklusa a ne 17og)

Doziranje i nacin primjene

Oralna primjena
U luteinskoj insufijenciji
Preporucuje se uzimati nakon obroka prije spavanja dnevna doza 200-300mg 
- jednokratna doza 200mg prije spavanja
- ili 300mg podjeljeno u dvije doze
tijekom 10dana po ciklusu obicno od 17og do 26og dana ciklusa

U hormonskom nadomjestnom ljecenju uz nadomjestak estrogena i nadomjestak progesterona i to
- u dvije pojedinacne doze po 100mg
- ili u jednoj dozi od 200mg prije spavanja
12 do 14 dana oralno ili zadnja dva tjedna svakog terapijskog ciklusa

Vaginalna primjena

Kapsulu valja uvesti u rodnicu
Nadomjestak progesterona u insufijenciji ovarija ili u zena s deprivacijom ovarija tijekom potpune deficijencije
Doziranje je sljedece:

- 100mg na dan, 13og i 14og dc, zatim
- 200mg             15og do 25og dc, zatim
- od 26og dana u slucaju T doza se moze povecati na max 600mg podjeljene u tri jednake doze.
Ta se doza nastavlja uzimati do 60og dana i do dvanaestog tjedna T ne duze

Preporucena dnevna doza kod primarnog ili sekundarnog steriliteta, te poremecaja ovulacije je 200 do 300mg podjeljena u dvije doze , od 17og dc tjekom 10 dana

Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## marijana28

cure mene zanima nakon koliko dana od prestajanja stavljanja utri?a dobijete menzes.
Meni evo pet dan, (dosad najduže 4 dan) i ne znam smijem li se nadati ?udu....

----------


## Charlie

I mene zanima koliko dana nakon stavljanja utrogestana dolazi M? 

Uzimala sam 1x2 od 7dpo zbog spottinga, i pošto je danas 12dpo na testu bio minus, razmišljam si da bih mogla prestati pa da M dođe brzo jer već smišljam kad će onda O i kako se naći s MM slijedeći mjesec u pravo vrijeme. Mrzim njegov posao

----------


## Pepe2

Imam pitanje:  Utrogestan - pise kapsule, a ja u kutiji vidim tabletice u obliku malih kuglica...Jel to to? i Jel se te stavljaju vaginalno po dvi navecer?

----------


## pujica

utrogestan postoji i kao tablete (kapsule) i kao vaginalete - ako imas kapsule znaci da ih pijes, u onoj dozi koju ti prepise lijecnik

----------


## AnneM

> Imam pitanje:  Utrogestan - pise kapsule, a ja u kutiji vidim tabletice u obliku malih kuglica...Jel to to? i Jel se te stavljaju vaginalno po dvi navecer?


Pepe ako ti na kutiji piše "meke želatinozne kapsule za peroralnu ili vaginalnu primjenu " , možeš ih piti , ali i stavljati vaginalno .

Inaće i na mojoj kutiji piše " 30 kapsula " i stavljam ih vaginalno zbog manjih nuspojava 3x2 

Obićno nakon stavljanja odležim nekih sat vremena ili tempiram ...dva sata prije ustajanja ujutro , popodne kad dođem kući , i navečer prije spavanja .

Evo ovako ti izgleda kutija 

http://www.farmahem.com.mk/Images/fi...utrogestan.jpg
ili 

http://140.112.133.101/intranet/NewM...UTR4LF01-A.JPg

----------


## martinaP

> utrogestan postoji i kao tablete (kapsule) i kao vaginalete - ako imas kapsule znaci da ih pijes, u onoj dozi koju ti prepise lijecnik


Ne, postoji samo 1 Utrogestan, kapsule koje izgledaju kao kuglice, mogu se i piti i stavljati vaginalno, ovisno što je dr propisao.

----------


## Gombica

Pozdrav cure,..
Evo i mene na Clomifenu i Ultrogestanu,...
Clomifen super, Ultrogestan podnosim uzasno,... sve me boli, ...muka, spava mi se,.. uzas!
Prosao je jedan ciklus pod terapijom i jos se nista nije dogodilo,.. Bila sam strasno razocarana,..
Sada pijem drugu turu i nadam se najboljem,...
Mengu dobijem odmah slijedeci dan nakon prestanka pijenja Ultrogestana, tako da mi sada ciklus nije 31 nego 28 dana,.. Hvala Bogu na tome, jer mi je dr rekla da mi vjerovatno dugacki ciklusi predsavljaju problem,.. ne znam,.. vec gubim nadu,.. Jel ima ko je zabebio ubrzo nakon ove terapije? Jako mi treba pozitivno iskustvo da me drzi,.. Vec sam klonula,..

----------


## Shanti

> Pozdrav cure,..
> Evo i mene na Clomifenu i Ultrogestanu,...
> Clomifen super, Ultrogestan podnosim uzasno,... sve me boli, ...muka, spava mi se,.. uzas!
> Prosao je jedan ciklus pod terapijom i jos se nista nije dogodilo,.. Bila sam strasno razocarana,..
> Sada pijem drugu turu i nadam se najboljem,...
> Mengu dobijem odmah slijedeci dan nakon prestanka pijenja Ultrogestana, tako da mi sada ciklus nije 31 nego 28 dana,.. Hvala Bogu na tome, jer mi je dr rekla da mi vjerovatno dugacki ciklusi predsavljaju problem,.. ne znam,.. vec gubim nadu,.. Jel ima ko je zabebio ubrzo nakon ove terapije? Jako mi treba pozitivno iskustvo da me drzi,.. Vec sam klonula,..


Gombica, u kakvom si postupku, tj. imaš li ciljane odnose barem?
Ideš li na folikulometrije?

Naravno da je dosta cura koje su stimulirane klomifenom a onda nakon O uzimale Utrogestan zatrudnijelo, međutim, ta terapija se obično povezuje s nekim od postupaka, ciljanim odnosima ili AIH.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Iana27

Evo ja vec skoro 6 dana koristim vaginalno...i imam nova pitanja   :Grin:  - da li je moguce da mi se puno cesce spava? Mogu tokom dana dva puta po dva sata bez problema i vec u 10 navecer zijevam. I da li je moguce da mi je pojacan apetit zbog njih? Jedem da mi je muka, stalno mi slina curi, dobila sam vec 1,5 kg a tek sam u 5 tjednu (a da ne govorim cifru kila za koje sam vec u plusu   :Laughing:  )
Sve me to zbunjuje...

----------


## Shanti

> Evo ja vec skoro 6 dana koristim vaginalno...i imam nova pitanja   - da li je moguce da mi se puno cesce spava? Mogu tokom dana dva puta po dva sata bez problema i vec u 10 navecer zijevam. I da li je moguce da mi je pojacan apetit zbog njih? Jedem da mi je muka, stalno mi slina curi, dobila sam vec 1,5 kg a tek sam u 5 tjednu (a da ne govorim cifru kila za koje sam vec u plusu   )
> Sve me to zbunjuje...


Meni se ne spava, na njima sam u ovom ciklusu 8. dan, četvrti ciklus za redom. U prvom ciklusu sam najburnije reagirala i na njega i na klomifen, i u tom prvom ciklusu sam bila pomalo pospana. Pojačani apetit pod svim tim lijekovima, i stimulacijama i utrićima, mi je konstanta.   :Grin:  

Ali, draga naša trudničice, ta pospanost bi trebala biti i prilično tipična za trudnoću...   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Rene2

*Iana*, moguće je da ti se spava.

Ja sam u nekom ciklusu, klomifenskom jednom popila podnevnu turu, jer nisam bila u prilici staviti vaginalno, a taj dan sam radila popodnevnu smjenu. Jedva sam držala oči otvorenima. Ni šibice nisu pomagale.

Jednako tako postoji mogućnost da ti se spava i od vaginalnog korištenja. Indivdualne su reakcije  :/

----------


## Iana27

Cure moje da me samo vidite valjale bi se na podu od smijeha...ili jedem ili spavam...  :Laughing:  (totalno drugacije od prve trudnoce)..ali nije nista tesko za mrvicu...
Vec sam se i sa utricima na ti, vise me ne boli kada stavljam, a najvise mi pase kada ih cuceci stavljam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gombica

@ Shanti
Ne idem na folikulometriju niti imam ciljane odnose,.. dr mi je rekla da probam ovako 3 meseca, pa cemo onda poceti sa ciljanim odnosima,.. Malo sam zabrinuta jer ne znam koliko dugo se preporucuje ove terapije,..
Sto se tice nus-pojava i meni je bilo najteze prvi mesec od ultrogestana, i jako su me bolelel cice, i bila sam sva nikakva,.. Clomifen ne vidim da ima negativne pojave, ali ko zna,.. Osecam boluckanje i peckanje u jajnicima pa je mozda to od te stimulacije,..
Joj cure ne znam, bas mi je tesko,.. nekako sam mislila da ci do NG da zabebim :/[/b]

----------


## Shanti

> @ Shanti
> Ne idem na folikulometriju niti imam ciljane odnose,.. dr mi je rekla da probam ovako 3 meseca, pa cemo onda poceti sa ciljanim odnosima,.. Malo sam zabrinuta jer ne znam koliko dugo se preporucuje ove terapije,..
> Sto se tice nus-pojava i meni je bilo najteze prvi mesec od ultrogestana, i jako su me bolelel cice, i bila sam sva nikakva,.. Clomifen ne vidim da ima negativne pojave, ali ko zna,.. Osecam boluckanje i peckanje u jajnicima pa je mozda to od te stimulacije,..
> Joj cure ne znam, bas mi je tesko,.. nekako sam mislila da ci do NG da zabebim :/[/b]


Klomifen može imati dosta zabrinjavajuće nuspojave, za početak, stanjuje endometrij, tako da ga ne bi trebalo uzimati više od tri ciklusa za redom. Barem ga meni nije dao moj MPO-ovac.
Tako da mi je žao da se filaš s njime ako ne uslijedi baš žestoka akcija, barem ciljani odnosi.
Zatim, folikulometrije su obavezne (ja sam se zanosila da bih barem jedan ciklus mogla bez njih, ali cure su me uvjerile da se ne igram).

Baci pogled na ovaj topic, pliz: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52183 

I držim ti fige da do NG zabebiš   :Love:  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Gombica

E sad sam se zabrinula   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ma ne znam sta da radim,... Meni je dr rekla da pijem 2 meseca a treci da dodjem na kontrolu, pa se nadam da zna sta radi,.. i ja mislim sta mi boze bit za dva meseca? koliko sam shvatila ta kontrola ce biti folikulometrija i ako do tada ne uspem, onda ce ici na ciljanje odnose,... Mi kao ciljamo  ja osetim ovulaciju ali ko ce ga znati,...
Mislim da cu sutra nazvat moju ginicku i pitati je da dodjem na svoju ruku da me iskontrolise,.. Sutra mi je 12 dc, pa mislim da ce vidjeti i folikulice ako ih bude bilo??
Joj bas mi je tesko, ne znam sta cu,.. Nikako da nadjem nekog dr koji ce da mi radi isto sto i vama rade   :Laughing:

----------


## alec

*Gombica* - nemoj se igrati sa klomifenom. tvoja ginićka te obavezno treba pratiti na uzv kad si na klomifenu. klomifen nije bombončić,a ponekada mi se čini da ga ginekolozi upravo tako tretiraju kad vidim kako ga nonšalantno dijele   :Mad:  .
zato traži uzv,a ako te odbije bježi od nje glavom bez obzira.
sretno   :Kiss:   :Love:  .

----------


## ina33

> @ Shanti
> Ne idem na folikulometriju niti imam ciljane odnose,.. dr mi je rekla da probam ovako 3 meseca, pa cemo onda poceti sa ciljanim odnosima,.. Malo sam zabrinuta jer ne znam koliko dugo se preporucuje ove terapije,..
> Sto se tice nus-pojava i meni je bilo najteze prvi mesec od ultrogestana, i jako su me bolelel cice, i bila sam sva nikakva,.. Clomifen ne vidim da ima negativne pojave, ali ko zna,.. Osecam boluckanje i peckanje u jajnicima pa je mozda to od te stimulacije,..
> Joj cure ne znam, bas mi je tesko,.. nekako sam mislila da ci do NG da zabebim :/[/b]


Gombica, ne znam di se liječiš, i sori što upadam ovako, ali klomifene niti jedan savjestan liječnik neće dati bez folikulometrija. To se tako ne radi! Onaj tko to radi se pača u područja koja ne razumije i sigurno nije specijalist za neplodnost, nego je ili socijalac ili privatnik koji svaštari. Neplodnost se liječi kod stručnjaka. Klomifen nije utrogestan, niti dabroston, da bi ga se olako moglo prepisivat. Od klomifena sam 2x dobila endometralni polip i završila na operaciji, on jako stanjuje endometrij, ako imaš PCOS sindrom može izazvat užasnu hiperstimulaciju da moraš u bolnicu, jednom sam od klomifena završila isto zbog hiperstimulacije na hitnoj u 2 ujutro. I tako dalje. Poludim kad vidim da ginići "opće prakse" prepisuju klomifen kao bombone. Naravno da od toga ima cura koje su "zabebile", ali on se ne pije na taj način, bez UVZ praćenja - to MORA ići uz UZV praćenje. Maksimalno se smije piti 3 mjeseca. Vidi topic o klomifenu s Potpomognute:


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45486

----------


## Shanti

> Joj bas mi je tesko, ne znam sta cu,.. Nikako da nadjem nekog dr koji ce da mi radi isto sto i vama rade


Evo, kako ti je i Alec rekla, pokušaj barem dogovoriti da ti prati cikluse, ako smatra da ne treba, baci se u potragu za drugim doktorom.

----------


## Shanti

> Naravno da od toga ima cura koje su "zabebile", ali on se ne pije na taj način, bez UVZ praćenja - to MORA ići uz UZV praćenje. Maksimalno se smije piti 3 mjeseca. Vidi topic o klomifenu s Potpomognute:
> 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45486


Na što biste linkale da me ta ideja švercanja s klomifenom bez uzv na godišnjem nije pala na pamet, naivki jednoj...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ina   :Kiss:

----------


## Gombica

Eh, super sada,... znaci prosli mesec sam fulala, valjda mi se nista nije desilo  :Smile: 
Al ovaj cu definitivno da insistiram na uz, jer ste me sada posteno uplasile ,..
Moja ginicka je privatnik, i kod nje sam isla jer sam imala cistu pa sam tamo i ostala jer sam bila zadovoljna kako mi je resila problem, Nemam PCOS, tako mi je barem rekla jer je gledala na uz pre nego sto mi je prepisala Clomifen i Ultrogestan,...
Idem sutra,.. ozbiljno,.. Hvala vam cure   :Naklon:

----------


## ina33

Super da ti je riješila cistu i da te "servisira" po općim gino pitanjima. Ali, nema šanse da ikome liječi neplodnost. Lijepo ostani kod nje za općeniti "gino servis", ali ovo je već specifično, pa ko što bi išla kod kirurga ginekologa se operirat, tako treba ići kod doktora specijaliste za neplodnost da on prepisuje klomifene. Svako treba znat svoje granice, a ova tvoja ih očito ne zna. Ne moraš se s njom svadit, nego se ti fino raspitaj u svom gradu tko liječi neplodnost, ako iko. Ako nema nikoga, a ti traži u prvom sljedećem gradu. To ti je isto kao da ja sad idem radit nešto deseto što mi nije struka. Padaju mi rolete na oči kad čujem kako olako fino ti dr-ovi prepisuju klomifen da bi im najrađe u ordinaciju ušla i šakom po stolu malo lupila i pitala ih znaju li oni što se sve s time može napravit. Neš' ti muke ukuckat fino "preporuka klomifen" u kompjuter, a ti onda pacijentu servisiraj muke koje mogu nastat sam poslije i lunjaj od nemila do nedraga kad se komplikacija pojavi.

----------


## ina33

BTW, jel' ti objasnila zašto ti je uopće prepisala klomifen? Imaš li ovulacije? Je li ti vadila spolne hormone? Dala bi se kladit da nije, čim joj je za dijagnosticirat tako nešto zakukuljeno kao PCOS dovoljno malo ćirnut na UZV.

----------


## Gombica

@ina33
nije mi vadila hormone ni nikakve analize osim kompletne krvne slike,.. ali tu se nista ne vidi,..
Ja sam kod nje otisla zbog ciste, i usput joj kazala da zelim trudnocu,.. Pa mi je rekla da kad dodjem  na kontrolu za cistu da dodjem u sred ciklusa da ona pogleda jel ovuliram.... tako je i bilo i ispostavilo se da nema ovulacije,.. Zato mi je prepisala Clomifen i Ultrogestan,.. Ultrogestan valjda da mi skrati ciklus jer je 31 dan- i to je uspesno,.. Iskreno, ne znam ni jednog blizeg dr,.. Prvi mi je na 70 km daleko ko je stvarno strucan, a to mi financijski bas nije pogodno  :/ moram se bolje raspitati,..

----------


## Gombica

btw. kome god sam opisala problem niko nije rekao- ok,.. imas problem sa naplodnoscu,.. nego svi tretiraju kao neki opsti problem koji ce se brzo i lako resiti i da se ne nerviram,... e sad budi ti pametan,...a bila sam kod sve skupa 4 ginica, i svi su rekli isto,.mlada si polako,.. ama ljudi meni muka od tih komentara mlada si polako,.. pa sta ako sam mlada?? to ne znaci da hocu da cekam da mi nesto padne sa neba,.. Joj niko nikog ne shvata ozbiljno cini se meni,...

----------


## Charlie

Gombice, lijepo traži uputnicu za hormone i neka ti još koji ciklus prate na UZV. Može bit da se desio 1 anovulatoran ciklus, što se događa. Možda je cista smetala folikulu da se razvije u tom ciklusu. Ako imaš volje nešto i sama provjeravati, prati se LH trakicama i mjeri BT pa ćeš znati da li i kad približno ovuliraš.

----------


## Gombica

A gde da nadjem LH trakice? Ja sam pitala u apotekama i gledaju me ko freaka kad to trazim,.. jel ima preko neta da se negde naruce?

----------


## Shanti

> A gde da nadjem LH trakice? Ja sam pitala u apotekama i gledaju me ko freaka kad to trazim,.. jel ima preko neta da se negde naruce?


www.saveontests.com

Ovdje je topic o LH trakicama, pa svrati... http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=50657  :Love:

----------


## Gombica

Hvala ti Shanti   :Kiss:   srce si   :Smile:  
A ja sam upravo sada zvala moju ginicku  :Smile:  i kazem joj kako stvari stoje, i ispadne da je nisam dobro razumela,.. rekla mi je da dodjem danas poslepodne na folikulometriju  :Smile:  takoc da  :D  :D  drz'te fige da bude nesto, pa da muzic i ja navalimo na   :Grin:  ,..
btw. danas mi je 11 dc, tako da ce da se vidi sve sto treba  :D

----------


## Shanti

> Hvala ti Shanti    srce si   
> A ja sam upravo sada zvala moju ginicku  i kazem joj kako stvari stoje, i ispadne da je nisam dobro razumela,.. rekla mi je da dodjem danas poslepodne na folikulometriju  takoc da  :D  :D  drz'te fige da bude nesto, pa da muzic i ja navalimo na   ,..
> btw. danas mi je 11 dc, tako da ce da se vidi sve sto treba  :D


Slušaj onda dobro svoju ginićku...   :Grin:  
Osim toga, sad si naoružana informacijama, pa znaš da u svakom klomifenskom ciklusu moraš na folikulometrije.    :Love:  

I da upali od prve *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Gombica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   sad kad joj uletim u ordinaciju sa sve strucnim frazama i konstatacijama,... nece se znati ko je tu dr,.. ima da uzmem uz i sama da se pregledam  :Smile: 
hvala vam divne ste,.. puno ste mi pomogle,... sto sa znanjem i savetima, sto da se ne osecam kao jedina na svetu koja ima neki problem..  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gombica

Cure samo da vam javim  :Smile:  Juce sam bila na folikulometriji  :Smile:  :Smile:  I pogodite?
imamo dva folikulica, jedan na desnom jajniku, jedan na levom  :Smile:  levi je 18,6 mm a desni 20,9 mm  :D  :D  :D 
I sad AKCIJA  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Lely.malena

Pozdrav svima na ovom postu,

Nova sam i otvorila sam novu temu jer nisam znala kako se ovdje nadovezati,a nisam vidjela da je itko imao dilemu koju imam, pa evo sta sam napisala:

Dobar dan! 

Nova sam i molim ako je moguce pomoc! Ne bih za svaku sitnicu pitala ginicku pa ako imate iskustva radije mi vi odgovorite na: Da li se smiju imati spolni odnosi dok se vaginalno koristi utrogestan.U braku sam 4 god, planiramo bebaca i sada nakon ovulacije koristim vaginalno utrogestan 10 dana po 1 tab. 

Zahvaljujem se i pozdrav svima.

----------


## Rene2

Naravno da smiješ.

----------


## Lely.malena

zahvaljujem, na brzom odgovoru Rene   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

da li je netko od vas koje ste koristile utrice imao osjecaj da je cijeli "natecen" iznutra? da li je to normalno?   :Laughing:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> sad kad joj uletim u ordinaciju sa sve strucnim frazama i konstatacijama,... nece se znati ko je tu dr,.. ima da uzmem uz i sama da se pregledam


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Gombica*  svaka čast

----------


## Pinky

MOLIM VAS, ako neka zna (ne da mi se stalno zivkati dr.) koliko dugo nakon inseminacije trebam stavljati utrogestan? u proslom ciklusu sam imala biokemijsku trudnocu. sad ne zelim raditi prerano test. danas mi je 15. dan nakon ciljanog odnosa (nismo ovaj puta isli na inseminaciju jer je biolog bio na godisnjem, al uredno sam popila klomifen i primila stopericu) te 30. dc.ne namjeravam napraviti test prije ponediljka, jer bi me jos jedna blijeda critca koja nestaje satrala psihicki. dal da utrice gurkam jos do pon.?

----------


## rozalija

Pinky draga ja sam utriće uvijek koristila do bete, to znači do onog dana kada bi doktor nakon postupka rekao da uradim betu, većinom 14 dan nakon postupka. Pošto sam do sada imal ukupno 6 negativnih beta odmah kada bi saznala rezultat bete stop utrićima kako bi što prije dobila menzes, jer bi u svim dosadašnjim mojim postupcima menga mi znala kasniti po 2-3 dana.

Zato draga ti uradi testić ili betu da saznaš rezultate a ako budu pozitivni nastavi dalje sa utrićima a ako ne onda STOP.

Od   :Heart:   ti želim ovu prvu varijantu da nas obraduješ sa velikim + ili ogromnom betom, pa će i korištenje utrića biti lakše, znam da dotuže stavljati.
S   :Heart:   R   :Heart:   T   :Heart:  N   :Heart:  !

----------


## rozalija

Draga mislila sam da mi je od utrića menga znala kasniti i to uvijek baš uvijek. 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

draga Pinky, ja se nadam da ćeš ih stavljati još jaaako dugo, tamo negdje do kraja 1. tromjesečja   :Smile:  
i nikako nemoj prestajati s njima dok ne izvadiš betu

inače, ja sam m dobila i preko utrića

----------


## pujica

> inače, ja sam m dobila i preko utrića


i ja isto, cak 6 dan nakon transfera

----------


## Tincha

Ja nisam, meni je M došla tek kad sam prestala s njima i to mi je uvelike poremetilo ciklus. Ginekologica mi je dala upute da ih stavljam 15 dana od ovulacije, i da tad napravim test (znači 30.dc) i ako je negativan da prestanem, da može normalno M doći.

----------


## laura_001

hej
evo ja sam danas dobila utragestan...i doktorica mi je rekla da pijem 3 tablete dnevno to znači 300 mg...inače trudna sam 6 tjedana...

al mene zanima dali su iste tablete za vaginalno stavljanje i one koje se piju?? ove moje su male, bijele, okrugle...
jel to znači da ove tabletice mogu stavljati i vaginalno i piti?? :?

----------


## pirica

iste, točno mogu se pit i vaginalno stavljet

----------


## tikica_69

> iste, točno mogu se pit i vaginalno stavljet


Koja je razlika? Osim sto kad ih pijem sam kao zdrogirana - vrtoglavice i samo trazim mekano i toplo mjesto za spavanje   :Grin:

----------


## laura_001

ja sam čula da bolje djeluju kad se stavljaju vaginalno, ali ja ću ih ipak piti

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> iste, točno mogu se pit i vaginalno stavljet
> 
> 
> Koja je razlika? Osim sto kad ih pijem sam kao zdrogirana - vrtoglavice i samo trazim mekano i toplo mjesto za spavanje


bolje djeluju ako se stavljaju vaginalano, ali nama na VV-u su rekli da ako ne možeš odležat nakon stavljanja bar 30min (posao i sl.) da ih je onda bolje popit

----------


## laky

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pirica prvotno napisa
> ...


bas posla ovo da pitam i vidim odgovor.eni je lakse piti ih ali nekako ću već preziviti i vaginalno stavljanje
pirica   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> da li je netko od vas koje ste koristile utrice imao osjecaj da je cijeli "natecen" iznutra? da li je to normalno?


meni se abnormalno spava od ultrica

----------


## Magdalena7

Prije svega da Vas sve pozdravim nova sam na forumu imam 37g, sina od 15g i sad zelimo drugo dijete pa neide vec cca 2godine 

Nisam dr.mr....., ali nisam bas ni totalno neinformirana o dosta toga, tako da imam konkretno pitanje 

Pratila sam Ov LH trakicama i mjerenjem bazalne ovaj mj.paralelno Pokazalo mi je po LH da je O bila 10dc (bila je prisutna ov.bol, i grudi su pocele boljet) Medutim bazalna je pokazala mali skok sa 10dc na 11dc tek za 0,05, a sa 11dc na 12dc 0,3 sto je ok 

Tako da se sve to vise manje poklapa 
Ono sto mene muci grudi su me boljele samo 3 dana????? 
Da li je moguce da prestanu boljet pod utjecajem Utrogestana (uzimam ga redovno svaki ciklus od spontanog prije god. dana radi loseg zutog tjela) 

Hvala unaprijed svima na odgovorima

----------


## mlada mamica

Ja sam nova ovdje i nadam se da ću se snaći među vama...
Pokušavam ostati trudna 6 mj., ginić kaže da ne ide jer nemam ovulaciju, pa sam zato dobila 3 pikice; Choragon 500, Estradiol i Dexametason...
sada sam na utrogestanu....
Imam bolove u trbuhu ko kada trebam dobiti, ali se ovaj puta nadam da se to mala bebica gnjezdi u maternici...
Očajnički želim napraviti test, a opet s druge strane me tako strah negativnog rezultata.
Ima li koja od vas sličnih iskustava?
hvala unaprijed svima  :Smile:

----------


## Lely.malena

Evo da se ovom forumu prikljucim sa prekrasnim rezultatima, plusic na testu prije 2 dana, a kasnila 3 dana.
''mlada mama'' od davno nisam bila na forumu od straha da ne umisljam simptome koje sam prije imala, a nisam bila trudna.Mi vec 10 mjeseci pokusavamo intenzivno i evo tek sada plusic.Ja sam za poticaj ovulacije uzimala Klomifen pa Utrogestan 10 dana. Sada ga opet vaginalno stavljam, kaze ginicka da nebi nesto po zlu krenulo. Simptomi nikakvi osim jacih grceva i kada se popenjem uz stepenice kao da planinarim.Cak su i grudi splasnule al ipak bradavice su bile malo bolne.Ako te nervoza izjeda napravi test ili odi zamoliti ginicku da ti da da vadis krv ili sta vec ona ili on zna. To su jako veliki stresovi .. iscekivanja. Ovo iscekivanje zelim ti da bude zeljeni plusic. Pusa i zahvaljujem svim pametnim zenama koje su na forumu jer mi je jako pomoglo citati njihova iskustva.   :Heart:

----------


## mlada mamica

Kod mene nema plusića. opet je negativan... Bit će valjda, hrpa stvari mi prolazi kroz glavu i više mi je dosta umišljenih simptoma i razočaranja nakon obavljenog testa.Hvala vam na odgovoru i pruženoj nadi, a vama od srca čestitam!!! bravo za buduću mamicu

----------


## Lely.malena

Hvala na cestitkama. Jos se sve to mora potvrditi kod ginicke iako si dajem oduska za veselje. Mogu ti dati savjet sto sam citala da zene daju jedne drugima, jer doista su u pravu, a to je, zadnja 2 mjeseca sam se doista opustila, cak ni BT vise nisam redovno pratila, jedini stres ocekivanje M. Promijenila sam prehranu za sebe i M, puno cinka, vitamina C i svaki dan nesto drugo, 3 salice kadulje i mente, ponekada je pio i MM. Zelim ti plusic sljedeci mjesec i tesko je al probaj biti ne razocarana i manje napeta. Pusa i sretno   :Wink:

----------


## Mordana

Bok svima
kako sam od danas na utrogestanu 2x2 , 5 dana jer mi M kasni, danas je 38 dc, vrlo je mala mogućnost da sam T, imam pitanje kojemu nisam pronašla odgovor ili mi je promaknulo.

Da li nakon petog dana uzimanja tableta dobijem M ili ??

----------


## Mordana

I još jedno pitanje da li se dok si na tabletama može napraviti test za trudnoću ( mislim znam da možeš ali da li je rezultat relevantan ??)
hvala na odgovorima

----------


## rahela

> Bok svima
> kako sam od danas na utrogestanu 2x2 , 5 dana jer mi M kasni, danas je 38 dc, vrlo je mala mogućnost da sam T, imam pitanje kojemu nisam pronašla odgovor ili mi je promaknulo.
> 
> Da li nakon petog dana uzimanja tableta dobijem M ili ??


jesi li radila test?
sigurna si da nisi trudna?

----------


## Mordana

*rahela*,radila test u subotu mislim da je to bio 35 dc i ništa .
Bila na uzv praćenje O od 13-20 dc nije bilo ni O od ovulacije.

----------


## rahela

onda ti je ginić dao Utriće da bi dobila M?

pa mislim da bi trebala dobiti M., ali provjeri kod ginića ako nisi od njega dobila upute

----------


## Aurora*

> Da li nakon petog dana uzimanja tableta dobijem M ili ??


Rekla bih da to ovisi o debljini endometrija u trenutku pocetka uzimanja tableta. 

Utrogestan (ili Dabroston) je progesteron koji utjece na zadebljanje endometrija. U anovulatornim ciklusima na primjer nema odgovarajuceg porasta progesterona, nema zadebljanja endometrija i prema tome nema ocekivanog dolaska menstruacije. 
Poznato mi je da je za zadebljanje tankog endometrija do te mjere koja omogucava njegovo potpuno ljustenje u vidu menstruacije potrebno najmanje 12 dana uzimanja progesterona. 




> I još jedno pitanje da li se dok si na tabletama može napraviti test za trudnoću ( mislim znam da možeš ali da li je rezultat relevantan ??)


Utrogestan koji je kao sto sam rekla progesteron ni na koji nacin ne utjece na rezultate testova za trudnocu. Testovi za trudnocu reagiraju iskljucivo na prisustvo beta HCG hormona, a to je hormon koji je prisutan jedino u trudnoci.

----------


## Mordana

*rahela, aurora*, zahvaljujem na odgovorima  :Kiss:  
Ne razumijem ako je najmanje 12 dana uzimanja za dobiti M , ne razumijem zašto mi je dala da stavljam samo 5 dana, valjda ona zna.
još jednom hvala na odgovorima!!

----------


## sanjalica38

Evo malo probuđujem temu, i nemogu naći odgovor kaj me zanima.
Različiti doktori pripisuju različito kak se koristi Utrogestan. Kojeg poslušati? Muž i ja bi htjeli bebicu a nizak mi je progesteron pa imam spoting i po 10 dana. Super to dođu utrogestani samo jedni kažu da ih stavljam od13-23dc, drugi od 14-28dc a sad najnovije u Petrovoj vele od 18-25dc. Kaj je točno? Koje dane u cikusu ga vi stavljate?

----------


## Arya

ne znam gdje postaviti ovo pitanje; ovo mi se učinilo kao logično mjesto.  :Smile:  ginićka me uputila napraviti 21-23 dc progesteron. Pretraga je učinjena 23. dc, a mislim da se radi o drugom ili trećem danu nakon ovulacije - 18. dc LH trakica je bila pozitivna, a taj dan sam i osjećala malo napetost u donjem dijelu trbuha, te iduća dva dana jaku bol (valjda je to bila ovulacijska bol) koje više nije bilo tek 21. dana ciklusa. progesteron na 23. dc (i mislim da je to drugi ili treći dan nakon ovulacije je 35.40 (ref. vrijednost za lutealnu f. 5.3 - 86). jel to ok ili ne?  :?

----------


## martinaP

> Evo malo probuđujem temu, i nemogu naći odgovor kaj me zanima.
> Različiti doktori pripisuju različito kak se koristi Utrogestan. Kojeg poslušati? Muž i ja bi htjeli bebicu a nizak mi je progesteron pa imam spoting i po 10 dana. Super to dođu utrogestani samo jedni kažu da ih stavljam od13-23dc, drugi od 14-28dc a sad najnovije u Petrovoj vele od 18-25dc. Kaj je točno? Koje dane u cikusu ga vi stavljate?


Ja ga pijem, i to 10 dana, počevši od dana nakon ovulacije. Točnije, 2 dana nakon pozitivne LH trakice. Ako ga prerano počneš piti, možeš zaustaviti ovulaciju.

----------


## martinaP

> ne znam gdje postaviti ovo pitanje; ovo mi se učinilo kao logično mjesto.  ginićka me uputila napraviti 21-23 dc progesteron. Pretraga je učinjena 23. dc, a mislim da se radi o drugom ili trećem danu nakon ovulacije - 18. dc LH trakica je bila pozitivna, a taj dan sam i osjećala malo napetost u donjem dijelu trbuha, te iduća dva dana jaku bol (valjda je to bila ovulacijska bol) koje više nije bilo tek 21. dana ciklusa. progesteron na 23. dc (i mislim da je to drugi ili treći dan nakon ovulacije je 35.40 (ref. vrijednost za lutealnu f. 5.3 - 86). jel to ok ili ne?  :?


Trebala si napraviti progesteron 7 dana nakon ovulacije. Obično se kaže da se napravi  21 dc, ali nije to uvijek tako, jer nemaju sve žene O na 14. ili 15. dc.

----------


## Arya

da, sada to znam
ali tako me je uputila doktorica, a ja nisam kuzila da je vazno da bas bude 7 dana nakon ovulacije. ipak, pitala sam je u međuvremenu i veli da to znači da je folikul koji je vidjela na uzv kad sam bila na pregledu pukao i da je došlo do ovulacije. pretpostavljam da bi vrijednost progesterona još porasla da sam čekala 7. dan jer je ovo bio, mislim, tek drugi ili treći dpo. 
inače, ako netko ima ovulacijske bolove, jel ovulacija nastupa kad prestanu ti bolovi ili dok su ti bolovi. jer meni je ovaj ciklus to trajalo dva dana!  :shock:

----------


## sanjalica38

Evo ovaj tjedan pričam sa dr i dođem do ove formule: Lh trakicom pratim ovulaciju i dva dana nakon toga počinjem stavljat Utriće i to 14 dana 3x2. 15 dan vadim betu i ak je negativna prestajem stavljat a ak je pozitivna nastavljam. E baš mi je trebalo vremena da to. Znači važno je utvrditi kad je ovulacija. Onda je bolje stavljat 14 dana Utriće a ne 10 jer je tako podržana trudnoća, ak je do nje došlo skroz do kad se vadi beta. A da sam stavljala samo 10 dana onda bi smanjila razinu progesterona već 25 dan a tek 14 dana nakon ovulacije mogu vadit betu.
Meni se to čini logaično, a vama?
Jesam ja jedina kaj se sa time mučim, kad koji dan šta raditi?

----------


## martinaP

sanjalica38, dobro si to složila. Betu možeš vaditi već 12 dpo, ako je došlo do trudnoće, bit će pozitivna. 

Ja sam došla do iste "formule" sama, jer mi moja gin nije tu od velike pomoći.

----------


## krojachica

Molim vas za savjet:
Pokušavamo 10 mj. dobiti bebu.
Prije 3 mjeseca sam radila folikulometriju i dok kaže sve 5.
Imali smo tada ciljane odnose, a nakon toga sam i ja naučila prepoznavati O
pa ih imamo i slijedećih mjeseci.
Vadila sam  prog. 21. dan (jednog drugog) ciklusa i bio mi je 47 (ref.5.3-86).
Uglavnom dok. mi je rekao da prema uzv vidi da je stanje hormona ok, *ali ako
želim* može mi dati progesteron. Ja nisam htjela jer imam iza sebe dvije uspjele T kompletno
započete i iznesene bez dodavanja hormona,potvrđenu O, M skroz redovite, nema spotinga itd.
Dok. je rekao da naš dosadašnji neuspjeh pripisuje statistici (25-30% mogućnosti začeća po ciklusu) 
U međuvremenu dobivamo i nalaz muževog spremiograma koji je granični.
Moje je pitanje, da li bi trebala probati uzimati progesteron s obzirom na sve gore navedeno,
pošto je dok. to ostavio na meni da odlučim?

----------


## Piko2010

Poz svima od nove clanice foruma  :Smile:  
Pinky, i ja kao i ti imam osjecaj "natecenosti" iznutra i već sam pomalo luda jer ne znam da li umisljam ili stvarno nesto nije u redu, molim te za pomoc ili savjet ako znas u cemu bi mogao biti problem, inace 09.11. sam imala prvi AIH, a od 11.11. uzimam utrogestan, hvala unaprijed na odgovoru!
Ako je jos netko imao takav osjecaj neka se javi sa savjetom, hvala curke!!!

----------


## mare41

Piko2010, a kad su ti rekli da vadiš betu? Danas je onda 14. dan i mogla bi polako...

----------


## Piko2010

mare41, dr. mi je rekao da u cetvrtak 25.11. napravim kucni test a nakon toga betu.
E, sad mozda jedno glupo pitanje, al nemojte zamjerit jos sam nova u svemu tome, da li betu treba vaditi ako je test negativan?

----------


## mare41

Piko, šta je rekao test?

----------


## Piko2010

Negativan je  :Sad:

----------


## krojachica

> Molim vas za savjet:
> Pokušavamo 10 mj. dobiti bebu.
> Prije 3 mjeseca sam radila folikulometriju i dok kaže sve 5.
> Imali smo tada ciljane odnose, a nakon toga sam i ja naučila prepoznavati O
> pa ih imamo i slijedećih mjeseci.
> Vadila sam  prog. 21. dan (jednog drugog) ciklusa i bio mi je 47 (ref.5.3-86).
> Uglavnom dok. mi je rekao da prema uzv vidi da je stanje hormona ok, *ali ako
> želim* može mi dati progesteron. Ja nisam htjela jer imam iza sebe dvije uspjele T kompletno
> započete i iznesene bez dodavanja hormona,potvrđenu O, M skroz redovite, nema spotinga itd.
> ...


Ponavljam pitanje jer još uvijek nismo uspjeli doći do T, a zadnja dva ciklusa
su mi se skratila na 23-24 dana pa me sad još više mući da li da krenem uzimati utrogestan?

----------


## mare41

krojachica, malo je čudno da je tebi ginekolog prepustio odluku, ali možeš si s utrićima malo produljiti ciklus, bitno je da s njim kreneš nakon ovulacije (otprilike 16. dan), ali, važnije je da možda odeš na konzultacije negdje obzirom na skraćivanje ciklusa i granični spermio.

----------

